# People ask-What do you do for a living



## bbfishbone (May 21, 2006)

I myself run projects building Starbucks Coffee shops
I,currently in San Antonio on a remodel
This is my office and what I do in my past-time


----------



## El Capitan (Feb 20, 2006)

Hmmmmmm. Need any help?


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

I'll play.......

I work in the Engineering Group for Ducks Unlimited. I oversee Field Engineering and Construction Management of all Wetlands restoration projects in Texas and New Mexico.

Here are a few pics of my "office"


----------



## Fishinpayne (Aug 15, 2005)

I work for a contractor in Freeport as a Field Engineer in Dow Chemical. I cant show pictures of my office as they do not allow cameras into the plant( even on your phone).


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Cool! That's what I did before coming here! I was with M&E and handled all of the field engineering for the Phoenix Project A-3600.



Fishinpayne said:


> I work for a contractor in Freeport as a Field Engineer in Dow Chemical. I cant show pictures of my office as they do not allow cameras into the plant( even on your phone).


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

.Kelly


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

triple f said:


> I'll play.......
> 
> I work in the Engineering Group for Ducks Unlimited. I oversee Field Engineering and Construction Management of all Wetlands restoration projects in Texas and New Mexico.
> 
> Here are a few pics of my "office"


I think triple f won that contest


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

those shorts are just a little too short, kelly.


----------



## The Captain (Aug 30, 2006)

i retired from Citgo about nine years ago and my wife talked me into opening a business or two. also have a ministry, and we are moving to Costa Rica ( ALREADY bought a home there) movin totally as soon as we sell out. Within the year, to build a church down there


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Kelly!!!!! You're killin me bud!!!!!! That is SOOOOOOOOOOO YOU!!!!!!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## BigPig069 (May 20, 2006)

I boil oil for Citgo, we are not allowed to have cameras as well. Where did yopu work Captain @ which plant?


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

I am a GIS guy for the USDA FSA. Looking to change though. Stay with GIS, different job. Sorry, no cool pix from the job...


----------



## ToolMan (May 31, 2004)

I am an Aircraft Mechanic for Continental Airlines.

ToolMan


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> those shorts are just a little too short, kelly.


Harbor must have loaned him a pair of his!!!!


----------



## RobtoeMC (Nov 7, 2006)

*My job*

Public Safety. Not much money but steady work!


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> those shorts are just a little too short, kelly.


They do a lot to put his previous post into context. Anybody got his wifes phone number? hahaha.

Oh. I sell smoked glass during solar eclipses. Guide a few bird hunts. Other stuff.


----------



## shepco (Dec 8, 2004)

i sell alarm and alarm accessories


----------



## mechanical_cougar (Nov 2, 2005)

lol, shepco....that reminds me of Hank Hill....."I sell propane and propane accessories"


I do Subsea Engineering for a Super Major in the Gulf of Mexico. See avatar for cool work picture on installation vessel.

Edit: Put fullsize pic in as well as sunrise.


----------



## shepco (Dec 8, 2004)

he is one of my heros


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

I guess I oughta toss in that I also do A/C work on the side (full central system repair/replacement/installation), as well as help folks out with shootin a few ducks when the times right. The main gig is pretty cool, but nobody goes to work for a non-profit 501-C3 organization because of the pay scalehwell:! I gotta do somethin to help pay the bills!


----------



## DAVIDC (Jul 10, 2006)

As long as there is beer and stupid people I will have a steady job, I am a firefighter/paramedic for the city of Seguin


----------



## therealspeckcatcher (Mar 7, 2006)

I am a field superintendent for JT Thorpe which is a refractory and acid proofing company. I have probably been in every chemical plant and refinery around houston and freeport.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Evidently this was a good thread topic!

* Currently Active Users Viewing this Thread: 36 (28 members and 8 guests)*


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

I work in the IT department of Houston Baptist University, and all them cute young girls, make me feel like a dirty old man in training LOL


----------



## The Captain (Aug 30, 2006)

BIG PIG I was maintenance Safety and compliance manager for PCT (the Transporation end of it) bought all trucks and trailers and was over all the terminals.from about 1980-(started off as a mechanic til 1998 as the Safety Manager) where were you at, i know lots of there guys from Lake Charles. I boughtall those little busses and bikes for the plants
My office was in addison texas


----------



## gulf_addict (Aug 26, 2005)

Run a battery company and sell batteries for boats, cars, trucks, forklifts, trains, lights, computers, planes, generators, emergency lights, fire alarms, busses, rv's, motorcycles, boats, boats, big boats, bigger boats, back up power systems for turbines in chemical plants, wheel chairs,..........and some others. And chargers. Oh, and, of course, I fish.


----------



## kurt68 (May 21, 2004)

I am in charge of the morgue at UT medical school.


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

I push rope uphill & herd cats


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

triple f said:


> nobody goes to work for a non-profit 501-C3 organization because of the pay scaleQUOTE]
> 
> Ah, grasshopper, work hard, make good levees, some day you will be invited to Memphis - . . .


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

I kinda sit around and look for ways to keep my wife and dog happy...eat..take naps...Surf a lot net forums (travel)...take naps...fish...take naps....and plan/work on our escape.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I make the enternet faster and bigger so you can chat on message boards. Here is a few gig:spineyes:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Free_loader said:


> I push rope uphill & herd cats


you must be an engineer.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Levelwind said:


> some day you will be invited to Memphis - . . .


heehee.......been there, done that, but just for a 3 day visit!


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

I run one of the clinical labs at Texas Children's Cancer Center.


----------



## MouletteRouge (Aug 11, 2004)

I am an MWD/LWD Engineer...Not many know what we do, so I can elaborate a little...When they are drilling a well (Oil/Gas), we have special tools in line with the drillstring, that measure everything from formation identification, true formation pressures, acoustics, formation density and porosity, and along the way, we take wellbore surveys, making sure we are keeping on track for directional well plans...With this information, our clients can evaluate their reservoir's potential, and the well is logged at the same time...Sorry no pics, most of the rigs do not allow cameras...Crazy schedule, but very interesting work, and there is always a chance to learn something new... my office always moves from job to job, and sometimes the scenery changes...


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

I usually make either a buyer or a seller or sometimes both very mad at me! :hairout: 

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
I am a residential real estate appraiser


----------



## seeing reds (May 17, 2005)

What company do you work for Moulette Rouge?


----------



## HiTek Redneck (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm a UNIX System Administrator at the South Texas Nuclear Project. We don't get to take alot of pictures either.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

MouletteRouge said:


> I am an MWD/LWD Engineer...Not many know what we do, so I can elaborate a little...When they are drilling a well (Oil/Gas), we have special tools in line with the drillstring, that measure everything from formation identification, true formation pressures, acoustics, formation density and porosity, and along the way, we take wellbore surveys, making sure we are keeping on track for directional well plans...With this information, our clients can evaluate their reservoir's potential, and the well is logged at the same time...Sorry no pics, most of the rigs do not allow cameras...Crazy schedule, but very interesting work, and there is always a chance to learn something new... my office always moves from job to job, and sometimes the scenery changes...


Schlumbeger, worked there for years. loging while drilling. I was an electrician at the plant


----------



## bbfishbone (May 21, 2006)

*Job*

Hey Does anyone actually do physical lobor anymore?
I thought I was the only one that could play on their laptop all day and get paid.
I could actually run these jobs from the boat in the bay if my fax machine would work out there


----------



## The Captain (Aug 30, 2006)

my wife does , JUST KIDDIN lol


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

I manage a 26,000 acre farm with an additional 8,000 acre WRP, and I'm a Youth Minister.

The Farm:










Just another day on the farm, lol, took the owners Grandson on his first duck hunt:










Youth Ministry!


----------



## D.O.C.BOY (Aug 19, 2006)

I boil water at Motiva Eneterprise (The old Texaco) refinery
in Port Arthur. 35 years and four more to go.

D.O.C.BOY


----------



## Deputy U.S. Marshal (Jul 6, 2006)

I have the worst client list of all. For some reason they sure appreciate my work because they keep coming back.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I don't do nuttin


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I am a sales manager for a chemical / hazardous waste trucking company. www.cccob.com

This is our facility in La Porte...


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

chiefcharlie said:


> I kinda sit around and look for ways to keep my wife and dog happy...eat..take naps...Surf a lot net forums (travel)...take naps...fish...take naps....and plan/work on our escape.


Took the words right outa my mouth, Chief. Working on the final details for the next road trip. T-3 and holding.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

I am a Senior Porter also know as CEP. 

SD


----------



## MustangOrange (Jul 26, 2005)

I am a Senior Financial Analyst for one of the largest defense contractors, and on a major international program (Joint Strike Fighter).


----------



## bklem (May 12, 2006)

Spent 17 yrs coaching HS Football and teaching a little English and for the last 3 yrs have been in Outside Sales for Sweeney Feeders.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> I don't do nuttin


And you dont do that till around noon, J/K:cheers:


----------



## Flynm (Mar 22, 2005)

*Network Nerd.*

Paving the information superhighway... Along with the potholes too.


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Commercial Insurance Producer


----------



## TUORT (Mar 9, 2007)

Sales/Warehouse Manager for Williams Metals and Welding Alloys We supply welding wire and electrodes to distributors in the southern states.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

bbridges said:


> Commercial Insurance Producer


or "Insurance Commercial Producer"???????????

Come on!!!!! Fess up!!!!!!! You're the guy behing all the caveman and lizard commercials, aren't you!!!!!!???????:biggrin:


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Sale & Demo Boats 7 1/2 mth's out of the year then HUNT the rest....


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Commercial General Contractor, we do mostly churches. This year and last we did University Methodist in Lake Charles, Braithwaite and Celebration Baptist in New Orleans, Southside Assembly of God in Beaumont and First Assembly of God in New Iberia. Also a school and a strip mall in N. O.
I got the call an hour ago to pack up to leave for New Jersey tomorrow. We have big trailer mounted dessicant driers, so we're going up to save some buildings. Can you believe it??? JOISEY lol any 2coolers up in mafialand?


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Eye pruufreed 4 mine livin?


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Home Theater & Home Audio/Video, we also do Home Automation, lighting and HVAC control, pretty much any cool stuff you seen in movies or on tv, we can do. Also do some commercial CCTV and Access Control installations


----------



## bbfishbone (May 21, 2006)

*Joisey*

Is there any speckled trout in Joisey??


activescrape said:


> Commercial General Contractor, we do mostly churches. This year and last we did University Methodist in Lake Charles, Braithwaite and Celebration Baptist in New Orleans, Southside Assembly of God in Beaumont and First Assembly of God in New Iberia. Also a school and a strip mall in N. O.
> I got the call an hour ago to pack up to leave for New Jersey tomorrow. We have big trailer mounted dessicant driers, so we're going up to save some buildings. Can you believe it??? JOISEY lol any 2coolers up in mafialand?


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

i sit around all day and draw fish, ah when i am not "trying to catch fish".
you guys have seen my fish pictures right ?, ok so i need to spend more time "catching" then...
well really right now i am building Chad a web site, no really i am see i am working, oops wrong picture..


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Too Danged Much*

I build custom golf carts & maintain my boat/rv storage.

In my spare time I am international O&G sales manager for a manufacuturing company.....

UNTIL DEC 18, 2007

Then FREEDOM......

Supergas


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

triple f said:


> or "Insurance Commercial Producer"???????????
> 
> Come on!!!!! Fess up!!!!!!! You're the guy behing all the caveman and lizard commercials, aren't you!!!!!!???????:biggrin:


You got me.....I'll trade jobs when your ready!


----------



## Canuck (Dec 14, 2004)

I am a risk management and security consultant fulltime.....part time with Texas Tackle Factory.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*sell filters*

I sell a few thousand a/c filters everyday.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Cheif cook & bottlewasher for my own catering company.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Brew said:


> Cheif cook & bottlewasher for my own catering company.


MARRY ME!!!!!!


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> I am a sales manager for a chemical / hazardous waste trucking company. www.cccob.com
> 
> This is our facility in La Porte...


You guys have delivered a few million pounds of resin to us over the years. http://www.endurocomposites.com/frp_cable_trays.html

I am trying to get us into the current century with a real MRP system.


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

I plead the 5th, not tellin, from some of the post's I've seen, I'd be strung up!!


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

triple f said:


> MARRY ME!!!!!!


Only if you roll in Nair before you put on the maid outfit! :slimer:


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Ya'll know Me, You Know what I do for a Livin, I'll catch that Shark, But its gonna cost ya....


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

I Don't do anything. 

I'm a bum. 

A RETIRED one at that. :wink:


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

Internal Auditor...working on CPA/CIA


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

I own a video production company.

www.timeline-productions.net


----------



## Trout Sniffer (Jun 7, 2005)

I SELL AIR!! LOL! I am an Account Executive for Texas Radio 98.7 in Victoria. I really enjoy the job and get to meet new people everyday. Any business owners want to advertise, let me know.

Danny Hurta
Texas Radio 98.7
361-573-2121
[email protected]
www.texasmix.com


----------



## Alex3 (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm a Border Patrol Agent currently assigned as a firearms instructor at the Border Patrol Academy in Artesia, NM.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

i could tell'ya,..... but then i'd have to k..................................


----------



## kylec (Oct 25, 2006)

Technical Recruiter in the Oil & Gas Industry here in Houston.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Yo Kurt---No Pictures???? What is up with that?

I am a technical sales rep for a laboratory plastics, injection molding company.

http://www.axygen.com


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

I've said this before but it is still true. I don't do nuttin'. And I rarely start that before noon. Any day I can go without accomplishing or learning one single thing is a good day. It has taken me almost 63 years to learn how to be this lazy and I consider myself a master. I'd give lessons but it would be too much dang trouble. Yawwwwwwn.........


----------



## D-n-A (Jul 14, 2006)

My job is taking care of my son who has cancer and his job is beating this cancer. 

He is almost finished with his job.....YEA !!!!! :fireworks


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

For all you Pasadena boys, I am the head football coach at Jackson Int. Have 34 yrs coaching HS and Int. school football. 4 more yrs. and I am joining Jack doing nuttin!! cept fishin!!!

Been at Jackson 25 yrs.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I am just another webmaster getting rich off the internet. Thanks to Al Gore for inventing it and Bill Gates for leaving enough holes in his OS to browse it to drive the Exxon Valdez though. I have some water front land for sale, along with a couple of bridges, if anyone is interested.


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

I have a real low stress job managing groups of catastrophe adjusters all across the country for a major insurance company. If you've seen pictures on the news or weather channel of hail, tornado, hurricane, or flood damage, that's pictures of my job sites. Get to see a lot of the country and meet some interesting people.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

i am slave labor for some hard nose jerk, oh wait i am the hard nosed jerk.

i own a residential concrete contracting company.

and my most important job, I AM MY SONS FATHER!!!!! (2 full time jobs you know)


----------



## IMBIT2 (Aug 12, 2005)

I run Texas Truck and Body. We install flat beds, service bodies, stake beds, dump beds, ect....


----------



## fisherman's son (Apr 4, 2007)

WOW! ha ha....I see how people COULD wonder what you do for a living! I myself, still go to school and work part time for my mom! ha ha! But your job(s) seem more advanced!


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

PACS administrator for Perot Systems at College Station Medical Center.


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

I am a project finance mgr for the unconventional resource division of an international oil & gas company.....


----------



## dreamcaster (May 24, 2004)

Aero+med Ltd


----------



## slotman100 (Jul 25, 2004)

That looks like the way I have my Honda Civic set up, ONLY NEATER!! I do Real Estate foreclosures.


----------



## Soaknwet (Jun 20, 2006)

Medical Billing.


----------



## capt_joe (Sep 19, 2006)

*Tug Captain Inland Waterway*

20 days a month, pushing barges in and around Houston/Galveston area....


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Help supply big boxes with our product to beautify your yard. http://www.pavestone.com/.


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

Self-employed CPA. Thank God another tax season is done.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Senior Sales Consultant for a nationwide film distributor. And I also do what my wife tells me to do.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

What I do in the nuclear industry is a spin-off from my Navy days. I do Quality Audits required to verify compliance and performance monitoring of safety related activities from design control, purchasing, document control, records, measuring and test equipment control, test controls, special process control, procedures, instructions and drawings, control, control, control, control, Licensing, Security, Emergency Control. Compliance, compliance, compliance.


Try not to bump your head on the desk.

I also push the QA requirements by conducting training, write and rewrite procedures, perform audits of the NMT program and review documents, drawings and records and interview engineers. CF?


----------



## speckfisher (Apr 11, 2006)

Turbine Mechanic/Machinist for Rolls-Royce Energy


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Working on my 33rd year at the same plant boiling water. Originally, it was Gulf Oil Corp, then in 1986 Chevron bought us out. The last few years we have been Chevron Phillips Chem Co. Hopefully, by this time next year, me and Jack and Bobby will be on the same schedule! 
Mike


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Filling my time*

As for me I do as little as possible...
1] I'm a LT for the City of Baytown's Fire Department,
2] I'm the Safety Director for Magnolia Services, a medium size demolition firm,
3] I read electric meters & manage my rental property in my free time...

And like was said before...If it wasn't for stupid people my family would be hungry and
living in a tent....

Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

*I'm a product line manager*

for a company that builds products for the oil and gas industry.

Recently it has turned into a International job, so I am getting to see the world.

FN


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

I sit in a room with no windows telling people I cant see what they are looking at. (contol board operator in a refinery)

When they let me go outside I boil water or make sulfur or skip merrily through an HF acid unit.


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm jealous of some of your jobs. I'm inside all day

Well Kelly, except your job I suppose. That's funny. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## ghost (Apr 23, 2005)

I am the Sales Manager for Aggreko, a company the rents specialty utility products. (Diesel generators 30kW to 2000kw, 100% Oil Free Air Compressors, Air Conditioner and Chiller Packages) 19 years with the same company!


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

i own several tattoo shops is Houston.


----------



## lxa393 (Jul 27, 2005)

*Homeland Security*

law enforcement with Customs & Border Protection.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

I have sent my truck there to transport your product



scwine said:


> Help supply big boxes with our product to beautify your yard. http://www.pavestone.com/.


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

I am trying to be semi retired. Rebuilding a house to re-sell and looking for a job as the HR Director of a house of ill repute.

Hunting and fishing is taking up too much of my time.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

civil engineer.

site projects, plan review, new subdivisions, water plants, lift stations and general utility district work.


----------



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

I mangage and teach tennis lessons at Memorial Park Tennis Center between fishing trips.


----------



## tiderunner (Aug 3, 2005)

Whether I'm in the boat or the crane, I always got a hook flying somewhere.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Printing, Apparel, Promotional Products sales/distribution.

Pretty much if you wanna print something on it, I can produce it. I always tell people, "I can do anything from business cards to billboards."


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Real estate magnet... used to be a magnate but it ain't selling like it did the last few years and it keeps sticking to me.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Real estate magnet... used to be a magnate but it ain't selling like it did the last few years and it keeps sticking to me.


In that case I'm a printing magnet!! Ain't near as much going out, but, more and more keeps showing up in my mailbox.


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

I feed some of ya'll medium rare chicken fried steaks at lunch....restautrant manager at Jax Grill


----------



## jay427 (Jul 8, 2006)

Corporate Sales for an O&G flow management / service company, calling on drilling and completions engineers in Houston.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

Operations Manager for an onshore/offshore service comany, oil and gas industry, drilling and completion side. I rent all of the living quarters for/to the rig personel.


----------



## yim11 (Feb 5, 2007)

Systems Engineer (computer geek) for a major consumer electronics retailer.


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

Spent 30 years counting beans for a major oil company. Retired a few years ago and now I spend most of my days trying to figure if there is any part of Walking Jack's job that I need to pick up the slack on.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*I am a construction supervisor...*

And I am currently in balmy southern Miami, in charge of an Old Navy store remodeling. Where I will be next is anybody's guess...Vic


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm the regional representative for FLO-BIN Rentals. I rent catalysts bins or specialized containers designed for transporting spent catalysts.

I've attached a link if you want to see what a catalysts bin looks like. 

http://www.flobinrents.com/catalyst.html


----------



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)

I've Been Workin On The Railroad...All my livelong....well ok 34 yrs....

Here's a link if you're interested....

http://www.uprr.com/aboutup/working_railroad/index.shtml


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

*Work*

SP and UP Railroad electrician 34 years


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Drilling Manager for a middle sized independent oil & gas exploration and production company based in Hoston. We are the largest and most active operator on state lands in Louisiana. Currently operating 4 barge drilling rigs and 2 land drilling rigs.

Yes we drill in the swamps!


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

I own 2 insurance agencies for both personal and commercial lines during the day but at night I am a Playgirl model!  It's a hard job but somebody's gotta do it


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

I sell... soap...and water treatment chemicals for cooling towers and boilers.

Some before and after pics and some of my haunts.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Dang Brew....can I come live at your house......I dont want to marry ya though, LOL.

Configuration and Data Management Analyst for Oceaneering Space Systems, Fancy name for a paper pusher, HUH?:wink:



Brew said:


> Cheif cook & bottlewasher for my own catering company.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

For 30yrs I rode cabooses and waved at the women till they got rid of them, then I had to carry-on from the engine. The last time was 07-04-02 and don't miss the RR just miss waving at the women. WW


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Sales rep for a full line bearing manufacturer covering south Texas and southern Louisiana. Spend a lot of time doing training seminars on bearing maintenance in plants around the area.


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

Oil & Gas Landman, it is a great job but for the time being it has me stuck up here in Fort Worth, hundreds of miles from the coast.


----------



## enielsen (Dec 27, 2004)

Plant superintendent at the Channelview location for Americas leading steel bar grating manufacturer/fabricator.


----------



## cat. (Nov 27, 2006)

i work down at the water dist..stompin' the pi**s out of frogs to raise the water level .


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Cat, thats funny


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

cat. said:


> i work down at the water dist..stompin' the pi**s out of frogs to raise the water level up.


Awesome Cat...come stomp a few down south..we need all the Rain we can get...


----------



## steve35 (Aug 23, 2005)

Project Manager for a Houston based commercial and industrial roofing company


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

I make, blend, package and distribute chemicals of all kinds...from acids to water treatment chemicals, gallons to rail cars, liquids, gels, and powders. 
Specialty, commodity and customer specified products that include detergents, disinfectants, oil field, agricultural, industrial and plating products here in Houston. Do lots of custom manufacturing, grinding, and packaging also.


----------



## twinfish (Aug 15, 2005)

I coach and teach at Dobie Highschool, I get to be outside in the summer and fall(football) and inside in the winter(basketball). Work too many hours during football to warrent the stipend, but if you coach you don't do it for the money. I get the month of July off to fish, teach summer school in June.


----------



## saltyj (Aug 11, 2005)

*Real Estate Agent*

I am a real estate agent....people like hullahopper make my job difficult..:tongue:


----------



## duck'n (May 16, 2006)

work @ Bradshaws nursery in Alvin, Tx. -tree production


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

I'm a Navy SEAL.

Thats about all I can say


----------



## jackfish (May 21, 2004)

I was a Professional Firefighter for 33 years until last year when I made a career change. For the last 11 years, I was a Training Chief. I am now a Professional Fishing Guide in Rockport. Greatest move I ever made and don't regret it one bit.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

ROBOWADER said:


> I'm a Navy SEAL.
> 
> Thats about all I can say


You mean a wavy seal.........


----------



## Barnacle Brain (Sep 13, 2006)

I am an ROV (Remotely Operated Vehicle, underwater robot) pilot. I work mainly overseas after earning my stripes in the GOM. We make maps of the seabed and recently installed a Tsunami warning system in the mediterranean. I love my job, work about six months out of the year. The other six months I play with my sons, fish and hunt. I also install water softeners and ROs when I am bored enough and need a few extra bucks for toys or adventures.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

I'm customer service & tariff officer for a steamship line that moves alot of rigs and oilwell supplies to the Mediterranean from Houston.


----------



## bklem (May 12, 2006)

Chuck said:


> I make, blend, package and distribute chemicals of all kinds...from acids to water treatment chemicals, gallons to rail cars, liquids, gels, and powders.
> Specialty, commodity and customer specified products that include detergents, disinfectants, oil field, agricultural, industrial and plating products here in Houston. Do lots of custom manufacturing, grinding, and packaging also.


Hey Chuck my Father-in-law is in the same line of business down there in Houston. Seatex is the name of his company. Ya'll probably know some of the same folks.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

what company? you may have some of my equipment.... or may need some!!


FlakMan said:


> Drilling Manager for a middle sized independent oil & gas exploration and production company based in Hoston. We are the largest and most active operator on state lands in Louisiana. Currently operating 4 barge drilling rigs and 2 land drilling rigs.
> 
> Yes we drill in the swamps!


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

I've known Dave for 25 years now...a prince of a guy! We have hunted and fished together a bunch over the years...will probably see him today at lunch when I am over there!



bklem said:


> Hey Chuck my Father-in-law is in the same line of business down there in Houston. Seatex is the name of his company. Ya'll probably know some of the same folks.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

www.captkensabin.com see pictures


----------



## jeepjoe (Aug 27, 2006)

dog orthodonsit (non bulldog)


----------



## Rig'd UP (Mar 10, 2005)

Computational Electromagnetics / Radiowave Propagation Engineer.


I make sure antennas work properly so these guys can do things like this.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

ROBOWADER said:


> I'm a Navy SEAL.
> 
> Thats about all I can say


----------



## cat. (Nov 27, 2006)

thats good stuff


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

A tiny amount???....that's quite an understatment!!


----------



## skinnywater (May 26, 2004)

Project Controls consultant heavy industrial projects.


----------



## JOKERSWILD (May 21, 2004)

little as possible :biggrin:


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Anyone I can, and the easy ones twice


----------



## turtlebayfisher2 (Apr 2, 2007)

After working 20 years in HR, I decided to have a mid-life crisis and become a FT Mom to my 15 and 10 year old kids. It's been a wonderful1.5 years, but my husband insists we are a 2 income family and I must start making money again! So, I'm looking for that "perfect" job!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

I work for the State, as a policy supervisor.


----------



## fonz (Aug 18, 2004)

A FireFighter for the San Antonio Fire Dept.
Loads of time off.
Look foward to going to work..
Great home away from home...


----------



## Turpis Piscator (Jan 24, 2006)

I sell the plastic resins that most of the lures we use are made of. Sold platable ABS to L & S Baits for use in the She-Dog at one time and visited their location in Clearwater, FL on a business trip.


----------



## anchor-boy (Aug 11, 2005)

Okay, after reading all of these post it's official.............*my job sucks*..!!


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

Raw material analyst for Baker Oil Tools, Emmott Rd, Houston TX

i'm one of the guys that decides which size of available steel to make each of our parts from.

How come some of you folks aren't putting in your company's name ??
This ain't the Wheel of Fortune, you can say it here ....

By the way, i went to Austin last week and auditioned for the WHEEL !
i got in 3 entries, turns out to just be a drawing type thing with some corny prizes.
but you never know, i might still get picked.
I just hope it's not the weekend of the 28th, I would hate to have to tell Pat that i can't come back because the family and i are fishing on the COOL SEA with Casey !


----------



## KMaryP (Jun 28, 2004)

Senior Configuration Analyst for Lockheed Martin. I stand in the way of people trying to do their jobs efficiently and expediently. In other words, I represent about 5' of NASA red tape.


----------



## choupique (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm a Police Detective. I specialize in CAPERS (Crimes Against Persons) and Child Abuse.


----------



## Wes (Apr 1, 2005)

Project Manager for a manufacturer of oil & gas production equipment.


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

I'ma Cow Catcher yup thats it
Retired from Dow last year was looking for somethin to do and there was an ad for livestock and animal control officer and I said I can do that. Been a blast working around a very devesified group of people and most the time with the animals which is better they don't talk back. Now theres talk of making us full deputies 
Before the cowcatcher gig I was a Scheduler for Dow my last assignment was implementing a new process to track Turnaround cost across the site. We would give the Turnaround manager a daily update on money spent for material, manpower, support crafts etc. Was going pretty good when I left and really amazed the business when we could get as close as we did on a daily basis.


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

General Supt for Bayou City Industrial Contractors, Ltd.


----------



## Clint (Jun 16, 2005)

I own a construction materials testing laboratory in Georgetown. We test soils, concrete, & asphalt for different contractors, engineering firms, developers, and municipalities in the Central Texas area.

Before this, I boiled water for Dow OCD III.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> civil engineer.
> 
> site projects, plan review, new subdivisions, water plants, lift stations and general utility district work.


Are you sure??

I heard you were a author fixing to make it to the top ten. With a book for single guys!







Now where did that Darn book go?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

waterspout said:


> Are you sure??
> 
> I heard you were a author fixing to make it to the top ten. With a book for single guys!
> 
> ...


don't even think about it. :rotfl:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i live in a van out on the dike and collect aluminum cans.


----------



## fishnfurlife (May 9, 2006)

I,m working on 12 years as National Account Manager for Link Staffing Services. We provide a wide variety of flexible staffing and productivity solutions to industrial customers. In other words, we find great people - great jobs. There's not a day that goes by that I don't learn something new about our economy and what drives it.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

*Ohh That's Right!!*

You DID work FOR *ME* a couple times DIDN'T *YOU*!!!! :rotfl:







:rotfl:



Zork said:


> General Supt for Bayou City Industrial Contractors, Ltd.


BTW, Almost time to go chase some Ling Bro!!! Can't Wait!!
Later..


----------



## bklem (May 12, 2006)

Chuck said:


> I've known Dave for 25 years now...a prince of a guy! We have hunted and fished together a bunch over the years...will probably see him today at lunch when I am over there!


Small world. I bet we've met. Dave and I have hunted on the same leases off and on for the last 22 yrs. I was at Tiki this weekend with him. Never a dull moment.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

State_Vet said:


> I work for the State, as a policy supervisor.


Translated that means&#8230;.your tax dollars pay my salary to implement the laws the elected officials (both state and federal) feel you need&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;please don't throw things, I bruise easy


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

PM sent....as we get older, the world really does shrink!


----------



## KMaryP (Jun 28, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> i live in a van out on the dike and collect aluminum cans.


Nothing wrong with that MC. Apparently it pays well enough for you to afford wireless internet.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

waterspout said:


> Are you sure??
> 
> I heard you were a author fixing to make it to the top ten. With a book for single guys!
> 
> ...


If I'm going to be the butt of the joke - I may as well post the picture so Robowader can't potlick it.

Credit goes to TXPalerider for the photoshopping.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

oh I see it's already at #1... congrats to you there speckle one. I guess I'll buy you a beer, but,,, I aint shaking your hand!
















ROTFL,,, 
You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to speckle-catcher again.
​


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

*Employee Benefits*

I am an independent insurance consultant. I work for employers and assist them with the design and operation of their employee benefit plans.


----------



## capthunterdude (Nov 15, 2006)

I run A/R and A/P for a Key Energy vac. yard. I just signed a contract to work as an 8th grade middle school teacher starting in August. Other than that I fish and hunt as much as I can. I also play bass guitar in a band on nights and weekends or when ever I'm needed. Lots of fun!!!


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

no,................ people DON'T ask me, "What do you do for a living?"

they take one look at me and immediately figger i'm just a bum


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

General Manager @ Chili's Grill and Bar


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

Work for a general contracting firm in Dallas.


----------



## Rip (Sep 16, 2004)

Systems and Procedures Analyst, but that was a long time ago. Been retired for 11 years. I collect old marbles and fishing lures, visit Mr. Brown a couple of times a year and go fishing when the weather's nice.


----------



## Naterator (Dec 2, 2004)

*I help many of you*

I am a commercial lender specializing in small business finance <$10,000,000


----------



## rayfish (Apr 5, 2006)

turbine technician


----------



## chopper (Apr 1, 2006)

Collision repair for over 35 yrs., self-employed for 21 of those yrs. & own 2 collision shops now.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*All Right, I'm busted....LOL*



TXPalerider said:


> You mean a wavy seal.........


I do GIS/GPS work for one of the largest engineering companies in the world. My area is North and South America and sometimes overseas.


----------



## cat. (Nov 27, 2006)

i'm still at the water auth. stompimg the ****s out frogs to maintain water level.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Regional Sales Manager for a division of General Electric


----------



## Capt Tom (Jul 16, 2005)

Full time Residential and Commercial Mortgage Broker. EX fishing guide looking for a full time tourneyment partner. FLW, Redfish Cup, ect.


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

tinyrogerd01 said:


> You DID work FOR *ME* a couple times DIDN'T *YOU*!!!! :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man...I'm ready bro! I just put in the new radio last night so we are good to go. I love going out to the blue with ya but without a radio i was a little nervous that far out. Not this year! Let's go.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

*my office*

I work for Cheetah Transportation located out of Alvin, TX. Driving takes a lot of patience especially driving in Houston. I like it and its good money.
I look at it this way at least I'm not in a office somewhere taking orders from bosses. I don't have to deal with all the gossip and competition. I've Driven over a million miles with not a single wreck. Knock on wood!

sandy


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

i guess I'll play the game too. I'm in college (first year) and that consumes a lot of my time. Also, my brother and I make fishing lures. The fishing lure deal is pretty fun and it's what I've always wanted to do (like my grandfather's shop). I do work part time at a fab shop in South Houston doing 3D CAD design for chemical injection skids and fire extinguishing skids. I run a CNC plasma cutter too (5.5'x14' table) that I use to cut all kinds of stuff for the guys in the shop to fabricate. I do a little welding work their too, but most of it is design and engineering. Oh and my other full time job is the girlfriend lol. Being 19 makes it easy for me to keep up


----------



## seapro (May 28, 2004)

Aircraft technician- Continental Airlines


----------



## dknut (Jul 18, 2006)

Commercial Real Estate..... anybody lookin to buy a building????


----------



## tjftmf (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm a lab tech in a plastic plant I mainly sit around and cuss who ever invented the SAP system. lol


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

I make sure the swim suits fit nice and snug on the Bud Light girls, some times it takes up to five times to make them fit!


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm the Jackman for Hendrick Motor Sports, Team Dupont.






















NOT!!!! I'm a Paramedic in the Occupational Health and Safety field.


----------



## krissy (Jul 28, 2005)

KMaryP said:


> Senior Configuration Analyst for Lockheed Martin. I stand in the way of people trying to do their jobs efficiently and expediently. In other words, I represent about 5' of NASA red tape.


Oh, now.. I wouldn't go so far as to say you're "senior". :an5:


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

Outcast said:


> I own 2 insurance agencies for both personal and commercial lines during the day but at night I am a Playgirl model!  It's a hard job but somebody's gotta do it


LOL!! I don't think women buy those magazines, Outcast!


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

*Mechanic*

Just a simple mechanic. Travel the world repairing the engines in sportfish yachts.
Stuck at home for now with recent hand surgery.


----------



## hunt2grill (Dec 1, 2006)

Manufacturing process improvement engineer. I develop and implement concepts for manufacturing oil field components.


----------



## sps (Jun 17, 2006)

Own a General Contracting business:
Landscaping (my favorite part)
Painting ( I hate it with a passion)
Remodeling
Flooring
Roofing
Electrical
Plumbing
You name it, I probably do it.
Part time, want to be Realtor/Property flipper


----------



## ccfishin (Apr 25, 2005)

IT Manager. Been in the technology field for a little over 12 years.


----------



## SAK (May 21, 2004)

Project manage new cell site construction & handle difficult tower situations.


----------



## longhornbubba (Jul 7, 2006)

I/E for bp refinery in the Toxic City.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Wow, some very interesting jobs. 

I have been an RN for 16 years. Took time out to get a graduate degree in something else so I could get out of the medical field but its too easy to stay in it! I can go anywhere and get a job anytime...not that I am moving any time soon...but it has saved me from the poorhouse many times. 

I specialize in geriatrics...so thats me taking care of grandma and grandpa when they go in the hospital.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

I'm a Geological Technician (High paid Copy Boy  )for an Oil and Gas Exploration Company. LLOG Exploration


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

i have some equipment going out for LLOG in a few days!! $$$$$$$


Bull Minnow said:


> I'm a Geological Technician (High paid Copy Boy  )for an Oil and Gas Exploration Company. LLOG Exploration


----------



## squidly (Sep 26, 2005)

Write IBM assembler for a living ..... bet you computer geeks did'nt think it was still around.


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

I am a scale technician for Mettler-Toledo. I work on everything from little bench-top scales to truck/rail scales. Very interesting job.


----------



## baylvr (Jun 28, 2004)

Free_loader said:


> I push rope uphill & herd cats


No way!! Me too!! It pays the bills until I finish my degree!!


----------



## 410MAN (Apr 26, 2005)

I been selling floor covering for 32 years in North East Texas, lots of schools and government buildings


----------



## Stringer (May 22, 2004)

H.S. football and baseball coach. Teach Geography as well.


----------



## munson (Nov 12, 2005)

these are some good ideas for when I grow up. Full time job flying 757/767 with Continental. Part time job instructing on the T-45 out of Kingsville. Fish every chance I get. My favorite job is raising 2 boys with my lovely bride.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

gregr1971 said:


> i have some equipment going out for LLOG in a few days!! $$$$$$$


Awesome, we need it!


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm a full time husband and father. To pay the bills, I'm a broker for a marine transportation company. I negotiate contracts for transportation of bulk liquids, primarily inland (by barge), as well as for sales & purchace of barges & ships. I've been doing this since `96. I deal with every refiner & most of the trading houses.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

*Clean Rail Cars*

I own a company that cleans and loads rail cars. Started it about 1.5 yr ago.


----------



## Bottomfeeder (May 21, 2004)

Attorney - Divorce, Child Custody, Pre- and Post-Marital Agreements


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

Think of Robin Hood..I take the money from the people that can pay and help the poor and uninsured get access to the fantastic care at Texas Childrens Hospital. 20 years and I still love it.


----------



## empty pockets (Aug 21, 2006)

Fabricater. (That's what I do for a living as well) Build hydraulic and custom fluid transfer systems. And screw around on the enternet for about half of every day. (honesty is great)


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

I own www.hotshot.to ,but own most days I am retired, especially when the weather is nice.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

I work for Freeport Welding as a scheduler/planner.

Have been there for 26 years.

Started off as a helper then vessel fitter then was the shop foreman.

www.Freeweld.com

FishBone


----------



## biged412 (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm a cowboy , On a steel horse I ride


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

*Fixer*

Fixer AKA Defense Attorney/ Santa Gertrudis Cattle Breeder. All for fun and when not fishing.


----------



## 1-2-Fish (Dec 21, 2004)

Kent H. Landsberg Co......Industrial Packaging & Janitorial Sales. Specifically Boxes, Bubble, Tape, Tampons & Toilet Paper.  Been doing it for over 12 years.


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm a Houston Police Officer, have been for 12 years. I sometimes shake my head in disbelief at the insanity and stupidity that we deal with on a daily basis.


----------



## Boogie1 (Mar 13, 2007)

*On the ship channel*

Well US army, then Sheriff deputy, then sales. Now I work In a plant Work less than 1/2 the year my unit runs without a hitch about 95% of the time, so I cook alot and watch movies and surf the net, Then I go on long change. I wouldn't trade it for nuttin. Plenty of time to fish during the week no weekend warriors. The pay ain't bad either!!!!


----------



## Ditch (Sep 7, 2006)

I also work for the evil oil companies and shift work which leaves a lot of fishing time and Harley riding. I'm the Captain of the Emergency Medical Team in the complex as I've been a paramedic for 12 years and am on Sector One of the Fire Brigade there.

When the wind is blowing hard and between the Flounder runs I am an instructor at a Firefighting Academy on some of my off days to buy toys.


----------



## Verde (Dec 13, 2006)

I work in the electronic security industry. We are also involved with home theatre and home automation.


----------



## fisHRman (Aug 11, 2005)

I do HR and Risk Management for Jefferson County. Been there 15 years, 20 years overall in that type of work.


----------

